# Bigskyguy/ NEEDS HYDRAULICS HELP AGAIN/ IH Case Farmhand 1066 F235 In Need



## bigskyguy (Dec 25, 2014)

I always feel bad and try to avoid calling an old friend, only when I need something. I had troubles last winter and the one before with hydraulics and even sheered splines. So many great folks on this forum saved my ass! I have not been on here in a very long time.
With that said...those threads are still posted and have been of great help to many. So up until now she was running and moving like a perfect Blond In String Bikini! Last night I lost a hydraulic line that connected to the power steering motor up under the steering column. It was an "Hard To Get To Fast Fix" by the previous owner whom didn't want to replace the hard line and had a custom soft line made.
Over the years it finally rubbed through because whomever installed that soft line, didn't place a rub guard on it. Today I replaced the leaking 18 inch line with a new one and added 5 gallons of Hy-Tran. It reads a little low still and the entire hydraulic system is jerky and mostly unresponsive. It won't move forward or backwards, the bucket arms will raise slowly and jerky, the bucket swivels pretty well. The Red Devil Snowblower on the 3 point hitch will raise up and down just fine. 
The steering is totally unresponsive at this point. It is so damn cold up here in Montana I don't know how I ever got this far on replacing the leaking hose without lifting the cab, but I managed. I even tried lifting the wheels off of the ground and moving the wheels back and forth while turning the wheel...still no go. I think my brain must be frozen. :crazy:
As far as I know...the only way to bleed all of the air out of the system is to make sure the Hy-Tran Levels are completely full or more and raise and lower every operating lever and piston in and out repeatedly, then check the fluid again. AM I MISSING SOMETHING HERE??? 
I have the Owners Manual...and the Shop Service Manual. The Owner's Manual says to simply raise and lower everything to the full extent, then lower and check fluid levels. The Service Manual mentions something about removing a plug on the lower left side on a module, but that plug is stripped. It got dark and went below zero..I had to quit or die.
All I know to do is go to town and get another 5 of Hy-Tran and fill the Dipstick Filler Hole and also The two Filler Holes under the seat to maxium and run those bars, bucket, clutch and steering wheel until the jerking stops and everything works again.

Any Other Ideas On Bleeding Trapped Air In The Hydraulic System?? :usa:
Thanks Fellas,
Bigskyguy


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy bigskyguy, welcome back!

My first concern, in view of the extremely cold weather you are experiencing, would be frozen condensation somewhere in the system. Can you get it in a warm enclosure to allow it to thaw out? Or maybe wait for warmer weather?

In reading more about this problem on the internet, two guys recommend filling the reservoir 5 gallons over full. They state that this does not hurt anything. The basis for this recommendation is that the suction tube is above the fluid level, and if the o-ring where it connects is bad, which is above the normal level just a little, it will suck air.


----------



## bigskyguy (Dec 25, 2014)

*Still Screwed/Running Out Of Options*

Howdy Sixbales,
Thanks for your time on this. We have no way to warm it... no heated barn or shop. Just keep it plugged in with the block heater and read the Service Manual. In fact the temperature plummeted to -minus 37* below zero tonight and lower with wind chill. Also hit us with another 18" of new snow. Too bad that short power steering hose chose to rub through right before this brutal weather.
Just to re-cap: We had the case split last winter and repaired, not exactly what all was done, but whatever it was fixed her up good. She was running and operating better than ever since, until that 18" power steering hose rubbed through last week. We replaced it with a new one and added 5 gallons of Hy-tran in relatively cold weather, the stick was still showing "Add 1 Gallon". That is when it all began to go to hell. No forward or rear movement in gear, no clutch, no steering, jerky and slow lift with bucket with noise. PTO is fine and powers up the Red Devil Blower on the 3 Point Hitch. The rear hydraulics will lift the Red Devil up and down with the same "jerky" and slow movements.
I managed to clean the by-pass valve and screen, also changed the Hydro Filter, finding no ice. I also added 2.5 more gallons of Hy-tran after cleaning the Screen, By-pass and Filter, making a total of 7 gallons of new Hy-tran fluid making the "Full" mark on the stick. Also the two filler bolt caps under the seat are full. 
Still no forward or rear movement or steering, bucket and lift very slow and jerky with "noise" from pumps. Planned on removing the stripped bleeder bolt(Orifice) on the MVC valve... ended up removing the Larger plug with the spring behind it just above to try and bleed the air through the same circuit according to the diagram. No fluid or air came out, just a dying "gurgling" noise. :fineprint
It was my last hope before the blizzard and mind bending cold hit. Running out of options for sure. I suppose now.... add the remaining 2.5 gallons of Hy-tran and try again. If that doesn't help....go to town, if I ever get plowed out as I now snowed in, and get another 5 of Hy-Tran and dump it in & give one last try. If that fails...who knows????
Need help Guys,
Thanks Again.
Bigskyguy :usa:


----------



## bbirder (Feb 26, 2006)

Hi Bigskyguy,
Did a little surfing and found this. First, what sixbales advised is good advice. They recommended changing your hyd filter first as that may be the point it is freezing. 
Your mcv pump lost prime most likely. On the rear of the valve towards bottom there is a plug that a 5/8 wrench fits, only one that size, take it out , start tractor and be ready to shut it off FAST as soon as oil squirts out , put plug back in and away she goes , if that does the trick that pump is getting weak.
Others recommended a primer pump under the steering wheel but not sure of that. Some prime it by jacking up the front wheels and moving the tires back and forth while running will prime the steering.
I don't envy you in that weather. Makes me shiver just reading it. Good luck!


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

Advice offered so far makes sense. I'm curious as to why it suddenly "won't move". What you did repairwise (replacing a steering line?) on a gear drive tractor shouldn't affect drive so it must be a hydro? 
To those of us offering ideas, the hydraulics and steering circuits are different between the two, so we should know which system you have in order to be of much help.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Bigskyguy, do you have any rubber connection hoses between the transmission and the external hydraulic pump, you may want to check them out for tightness or becoming perished, if the pump sucks air and I am sure you know this, this will also give you the problem you are experiencing.

I feel for you having to work in those conditions, hope you find the cause soon.


----------



## bigskyguy (Dec 25, 2014)

Thanks for all of the suggestions and help guys. But in the "Case" I think the old gal has endured too many Montana winters and the cold has taken it's toll. I know it has on me, I blew 24" of snow 1/2 mile road one truck width with my Honda HS 1132 Walk behind blower. It moves 71 ton per hour, the best machine out there for moving snow without heavy equipment. Beat me up pretty good for sure, but I can get out of here now. We will have to hire a mechanic to come up here and work in the cold, or come and load her up on a flatbed and go down the mountain to a shop. We have done all we can with what we have.
Thanks Again Fellas,
bigskyguy


----------



## mrfred (Jul 5, 2011)

have not been on here lately but was readin your posts. did you try taking the drain plug from the rearend to see if it has ice in the case. the drawbar has to be removed to get to this drain plug. also is this a hydrostat tranny or a gear drive. something sounds funny that the tractor wont move after blowing a steering line let us know whats going on


----------



## bigskyguy (Dec 25, 2014)

Hello Fellas,
Just wanted to update you all on what the problem was with the hydraulics on the Case Farmhand F235 after changing a short power steering hose, and having air in the system. It turned out that I was on track after reading the Factory Service Manual. There is a Drain Plug/ Bleeder on the MCV ( Multiple Control Valve) located on the lower right side of the tractor. There are two drain plugs on that valve. The bleeder plug is the smaller one below the larger one on the front of the valve. That plug was all stripped out and I could not get it loose. Finally I got it loose and started the engine, bled the air and replaced the plug, problem solved. Always trust the manual is the mantra. :fineprint
As I mentioned I do have the Factory Service Manual for the Case Farmhand, if any of you need a lookup, feel free to contact me and I will do my best to help you out. Thanks again for all of the replies, time and help from the members on the forum over the past few years.:usa:
Good Luck And Hang Tough,
Bigskyguy


----------

